# GESUCHT: Vorlage: Geläuterter Zwielichtopal



## Teyna (30. November 2008)

Huhu,

ich habe eine Frage:
Wo bekommt man die Vorlage für den Geläuterten Zwielichtopal her? Ich weis nicht ob es den überhaupt gibt, da ich niemand finde der ihn herstellen kann. Ich spreche von diesem Stein: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40026#created-by
Vielleicht weis jmd wo man den herbekommt damit ich den Gilden-Juwe dahin schicken kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

Freue mich auf jede Antwort die mir weiter hilft!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahngarth (30. November 2008)

hmm scheint noch nicht erhältlich zusein. (hab grad bei meheren websites nachgekuckt)


----------



## Teyna (30. November 2008)

Danke dir!
Das ist nicht die Antwort die ich mir erhofft habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bitte noch mehr melden die darüber was wissen? Habt ihr den Stein ingame schonmal gesehen?? Sonst suche ich nach nem anderen  Steinchen

MfG


----------



## Teyna (30. November 2008)

Keine weitern Antworten?
Also gibts den im Spiel noch gar nicht??


----------



## Do0mStAr (1. Dezember 2008)

Bei Gravierter Monarchentopas scheint es dasselbe zu sein. Der Stein an sich ist in den Datenbanken vorhanden, aber die Vorlage und wo sie herkommt ist nirgends zu finden.


----------



## nearperf (4. Dezember 2008)

weiß jemand wo es den plan für 16 kritische trfferwertung gibt?


----------



## Tahngarth (4. Dezember 2008)

nearperf schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo es den plan für 16 kritische trfferwertung gibt?


ehrfürchtig söhne von hodir


----------



## Chaos_Boy (22. Januar 2009)

servus!!!

Habe es eben gerade gefunden^^ 

war ein random tropp


----------



## monarchC4 (23. Januar 2009)

wo bitte sehr?


----------



## kuckif95 (23. Januar 2009)

rezept muss es geben stein eben auf malygos im ah gesehen für 180g das stück


----------

